# MAJOR VENT Frustrated and Annoyed!!



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

First- I have some not-so-nice things to say about my dog. If that's going to upset you- PLEASE stop reading NOW. 

Sometimes, I don't think I can take another minute of George's constant challenges and behavior. If I say 'sit', I mean SIT, not refuse until I give a stern command, then run in your kennel with your tail tucked like I just beat you! GAH!!! SO frustrating!!!! I cannot stand the running away like a wounded animal when I enforce a command/request that he doesn't 'feel' like doing right then. I don't care that HE doesn't see the point in doing it- I said to DO IT! 

And the BITING! OMG! Do NOT bite me or at me if I reach in your kennel to pull you out after I JUST said to sit or come, or anything other than "kennel."

I KNOW someone is outside, for the love of all things holy, STOP GROWLING AT IT WHEN I SAY TO!! Don't KEEP growling just to 'show me' or challenge me. STHU! I get it, you need to alert me, but when I say 'quiet' dammit, I mean quiet, not talk back and keep at it. I WILL NOT give up and let you do whatever you want. And again, if I enforce that I mean to be quiet, he goes and tries to run in the kennel, if I stop him, he tucks under like I've just kicked him, if I reach for him to stop him, he bares teeth and WILL bite me if I touch him, in or out of the kennel. 

After all of that- I absolutely refuse to 'love' him out of doing those things. If I do- he's just won and will continue to challenge me. He'll get his love and affection when he gets on board.

I know people here LOVE Chi's- but I can see why some HATE them! That whole 'not listening' and 'I'm in charge' and 'I don't feel like it'.... I'm starting to not like the breed either. 

And God forbid you correct them! They go from vicious little biters to squealing like they're being murdered! If you're bold enough to defy me, take it like the bold giant you think you are!! 

I'm about at my wits end and SICK to death of this constant challenge for who's in charge; getting jealous of my daughter so that he steals her food and pees on the floor next to the bed where she is sleeping. Completely unacceptable. 

I cannot spend my life fending off the challenges of a little beast whose only goal in life is to be in charge of me and my family. Especially from a dog that doesn't even like me. The only people this dog likes are the ones that give him what he wants. Little do they know that by doing that, they're only setting themselves up for trouble and a serious challenge. It won't happen with me in the same house.

I don't want to give up and give him away - but I don't see how this is going to get better. George is SO demanding! If it's not one thing, it's another. I'm to the point that I don't care if he's unhappy, I don't care about any wussy little excuse for WHY he's unhappy and acting out. SO WHAT! He's NOT mistreated! He is treated like a DOG. He is a DOG - not a little baby. And again- if he's bold enough to bare teeth at me, better be bold enough to accept that I WILL WIN that battle. The rules are DON'T BITE ME! And DO WHAT I SAY; escaping commands/requests by running as though I just kicked you are NOT acceptable. There are NO victims here! I don't care if I haven't 'earned his respect' - oh cry me a river - whaaah. This dog is more demanding than anything I'd ever have imagined. 

I have things going on in my life that require my attention. I cannot have him sneaking in and challenging me while I tend to things that don't concern him. It's just too stressful. I have seen what happens when a dog is allowed to disobey and not listen, especially small dogs. They turn into little devil-spawn, aggressive, nasty little creatures. I'm thinking I'm going to have to kennel him most of the time so he's not sneaking around misbehaving. (Stealing food, running to other family members who he thinks are going to give him their favor so he won't have to listen to big-bad me, generally skulking around with that 'look' and his tail tucked under annoying the crap out of me)... I just don't know what else to do! 

I write this here b/c I KNOW someone on here has felt this way at least ONCE and will understand. I'm at my wits end and I need support before George does right now. I cannot be of anything positive for him until I feel better. This time, I have to come first or it'll only get worse.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG! I have never been so upset by a post on here! HE IS A DOG, NOT A ROBOT!
You need to see beyond the outdated belief that he is 'challenging' you. He is not trying to take charge of your family!
I honestly think if you aren't prepared to educate ypourself as to why your dog is behaving like a dog, that you should rehome him. It is people like you that give the breed a bad name. Your dog behaves badly because of the horrible way you treat him. Being aggressive to a dog (especially a tiny one !) creates an aggressive dog.
George deserves better.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I HAVE DELETED MY ADVICE...I am shocked you were so rude to another poster just because you are angry at your dog. 

What a change from the polite way you would ask advice previously about George to angry dog owner on a rampage. I am glad you got censored for being rude too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I suggest you give him to someone who can work with him in a loving caring maner and not the way you are treating him!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG! I have never been so upset by a post on here! HE IS A DOG, NOT A ROBOT!
> You need to see beyond the outdated belief that he is 'challenging' you. He is not trying to take charge of your family!
> I honestly think if you aren't prepared to educate ypourself as to why your dog is behaving like a dog, that you should rehome him. It is people like you that give the breed a bad name. Your dog behaves badly because of the horrible way you treat him. Being aggressive to a dog (especially a tiny one !) creates an aggressive dog.
> George deserves better.


Deleted text


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow how rude...!!! Someone should have said that to you....I am sorry I bothered even answering this thread.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG! I have never been so upset by a post on here! HE IS A DOG, NOT A ROBOT!
> You need to see beyond the outdated belief that he is 'challenging' you. He is not trying to take charge of your family!
> I honestly think if you aren't prepared to educate ypourself as to why your dog is behaving like a dog, that you should rehome him. It is people like you that give the breed a bad name. Your dog behaves badly because of the horrible way you treat him. Being aggressive to a dog (especially a tiny one !) creates an aggressive dog.
> George deserves better.


I agree with you Pixie! George deserves a better, kinder owner!!!! Why in the name of God would you want to have a chihuahua if you feel this way about chihuahuas???!!!! He sounds to me like a chihuahuas who is terrorized and stressed and scared to death of you!!!! You sound to me like someone who should NEVER own a dog or any other kind of animal. Where do you get your ideas that this is the way to treat a chihuahua or any other dog???!!!! I feel so sorry for George!!!


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't blame George for not liking you, I wouldn't if I were him. Dogs are simple creatures who WANT to learn and are eager to please - you are not teaching or training him with that attitude and those rules, you're just scaring the life out of him. I hope for George's sake that you DO rehome him. Poor little mite! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

RUN!!!!! Don't walk to the nearest rescue and give this precious dog a chance at a home with someone who will appreciate him for who and what he is---A DOG!!!!!!!! You are entitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to mine which is you are clearly misguided in your thinking at the expense of this dog. GIVE HIM UP!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor George. I think it would be best if you rehomed him, sounds like you both would be much happier. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He is scared of you. And it is really unfair to judge an entire breed based on the experience you are having with your dog. If every time you address him in an aggressive manner, then he will be aggressive towards you. That is why he is cowering and hiding in his crate. And unfortunately his behavior will never change, because he can sense how much you dislike him. Why not love him and show him that you care about his well being? I promise you if he felt that you cared he'd act completely different towards you. I kinda think it's too late though, as you seem to be convinced that he's already a terrible dog. He deserves to be in a home with someone who will love him and be patient with him. This is truly sad and heartbreaking. And your attitude towards chihuahua people and your dog isn't helping the situation. This is a forum filled with people who love and adore their CHIHUAHUAS, good, bad,deformed, sick, or old! So why would you think any of these members would support a person who has such hatred in their heart towards a breed that they love so much? If the attitude you have displayed here is even close to what George is experiencing at home. Then who could blame him for acting out. Negative actions towards any living breathing thing will only receive negativity in return. I really hope you can resolve your issues with George or find him another home. Do what is best for you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

If you feel like you can't cope with George it will probably make you both happier if he is rehomed with someone that has the time to train him in a loving calm manor. 
You do sound really frustrated and I'm sure we all know what it is like to feel this way but by the sound of things George is sensing your anger and frustration and he sounds terrified of you. 
I really hope you manage to sort something out with George, he is a dog and will not understand how to please you if he hasn't been shown. There are lots of videos on YouTube on dog training, I find the best way to learn dogs is with positive rewards for good behaviour and to ingnore bad behaviour


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Something tells me that this person who hates George so much isn't going to change! I've known people like her in my past and they only get worse. They have severe anger issues and take things out on the most innocent which would be animals and children. She doesn't want help with George, she wants everyone to tell her that she is right by treating him this way! She very obviously doesn't love this poor little chihuahua! I don't understand why she would get on here and talk about George this way when you can very easily see what a monster she is. She needs to be turned in for animal abuse!!!:foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I think u should get a cat. They are easier and independent so they can lay there and sit around u...they don't need to be taught to sit at all..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I did not even read but the first few sentences and realized immediately that you do not need to have an animal of any kind. Please give your baby to someone deserving. I am hoping you are just a troll and trying to get a rise out of us as surely you can not be this ignorant?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Pookypeds, it is very frustrating, but we have no evidence that George is actually being abused. It is very clear that the way he is being treated has created a fearful dog that doesn't understand what is expected of him, so he cannot behave in the way that would make his owner respond positively to him. It is very sad, but grabbing a dog from its safe place and shouting at it aren't considered abuse by the authorities. Hopefully George will be rehomed before things escalate to physical violence or neglect.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so afraid that everyone's comments are going to lead this person to killing the poor dog!! I really wish you would find the patience to do the right thing for this dog, whether it be find another home or find help to help you understand dogs. Either way, the best thing would have been for you to post a video to show us what exactly is going on and maybe someone could help by seeing for ourselves. I do agree that some dogs take patience, but most learn quickly and easily with love and nurturing.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*She is reacing out for help, encouragement, and advice.*

Before we shoot George's owner there are some things I don't understand here and maybe some others have missed, too. Was George a rescue who could have fears from the past? Do you use physical discipline or are you talking about the same corrections that most of us find acceptable? I'm new to dog training, but I trained my (powerful and high strung) horse when I was only 12. I started out using my own kind, gentle philosophy. The second summer I had him, he became very aware he was more powerful than me. He became a real BRAT! He knew what he was doing and dogs are a LOT smarter than horses. I became so frustrated (lots of tears) , a lot like George's owner, that I considered allowing some grown men to come to my aid and manhandle some sense into him. fortunately, I did not. He eventually came around and became loyal and safe. I enjoyed him for 25 more years. Sorry so long, but she did say she was VENTING. The best way to help George is to listen, offer advice, and encouragement.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my god i am so upset that anybody could treat an animal this way.As others have said give him up,he deserves a better life


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I guess you never have watched the dog whisperer. George is reading off of your energy. He is not going to change as long as you are not going to change. I hope you don't discipline your daughter the same way. 

Google some chihuahua rescues in your area and give george the gift of a loving home , he will be out of your hair.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

zellko said:


> Before we shoot George's owner there are some things I don't understand here and maybe some others have missed, too. Was George a rescue who could have fears from the past? Do you use physical discipline or are you talking about the same corrections that most of us find acceptable? I'm new to dog training, but I trained my (powerful and high strung) horse when I was only 12. I started out using my own kind, gentle philosophy. The second summer I had him, he became very aware he was more powerful than me. He became a real BRAT! He knew what he was doing and dogs are a LOT smarter than horses. I became so frustrated (lots of tears) , a lot like George's owner, that I considered allowing some grown men to come to my aid and manhandle some sense into him. fortunately, I did not. He eventually came around and became loyal and safe. I enjoyed him for 25 more years. Sorry so long, but she did say she was VENTING. The best way to help George is to listen, offer advice, and encouragement.


OP adopted George from family members when he was 2 weeks old.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

zellko said:


> Before we shoot George's owner there are some things I don't understand here and maybe some others have missed, too. Was George a rescue who could have fears from the past? Do you use physical discipline or are you talking about the same corrections that most of us find acceptable? .


According to the OPs posts, she has had George since he was 2 weeks old. He was never abused, but will always have been a challenge due to being hand-reared. He didn't have his mother or siblings to teach him, just his owner.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, I think a lot of people missed the whole "MAJOR *VENT*" thing and the first line that warned that I was about to say some things about my own dog that would be offensive to some and that they should stop reading right there. Oh well, some will never learn. 

So, I'll say it again- it was a VENT!!! Not an I-hate-my-dog-everyday-all-of-the-time post. Chi's are difficult. If you can't accept that and help owners understand the breed in a compassionate way, you're doing the breed a disservice. 

As if I need to reiterate this- no where did I mention hitting, or yelling at my dog. Accusations of abuse are WAY out of line. Disgusting actually. 

Please save your "all about the dog, screw the humans" rants for an animal activist site. They LOVE that kind of stuff. Because the truth is, berating the owner isn't helping the dog. You're just throwing fuel on the fire. 

Blaming me isn't going to help. Being nasty and cruel to me make you no better than you accuse me of being. 

If you want to help- help me understand what is going through his head with out taking it out on me and accusing or berating me. THAT is the best thing you can do for HIM and ME. He has been this way since birth! It is nothing I did to cause this. I'm sure I've unwittingly reinforced his negative behaviors, but I didn't cause them. He is not afraid of me. He just has this thing that's as though he is either ultimate alpha, or ultimate submissive. There is little in between with him and it is downright unnerving!! 

Here's an example: yesterday he got caught up in his leash, it got wound around his back foot before I could get it undone. He screamed like he was being murdered in my front yard. It wasn't even that tightly wound! I didn't fuss at him, didn't yell... I was actually silent and calm and tried to gently undo it. He was having a meltdown. I know, I know, for him it was significant.I couldn't get it off quickly b/c he tried to BITE me when I tried to get the thing undone from his foot. But I've never seen a dog overreact like that to a small tangle. There is something in his wiring that is off. Plain and simple. 

Training has been mentioned a few times (a few even suggested that I haven't bothered, or aren't doing it right)- Yes, I've worked with him extensively and I'm quite good with training. I haven't met a dog that I can't at least teach to sit. George knows many tricks, enough to be proud of. He has been consistently trained since he was a young pup. Positive training with treats. Not punishment for mistakes or for not knowing yet. George has known how to sit since he was 4-5 weeks old. I get frustrated when (at one year old)he chooses not to b/c he just doesn't feel like it. Who wouldn't? I don't let him get away with not doing it and I try not to let the frustration show but only use a more commanding tone. If I ask him to sit, he may not go run to the kennel instead; if so, what's the point of training at all? I may be asking him to sit to keep him focused on me for the moment, or to avoid getting caught up in his leash... there is a reason! And letting him get away with ignoring me is sending the wrong message. Ask ANY trainer about that. The problem is, if I'm stern he freaks. If I reach for him to reset his position (gently, not rough), he tries to bite. This isn't fear, this is defiance. Being stern is NOT abuse. 

Rehoming George is NOT the answer. It's a shame so many use that answer to beat people up with. I see it all the time. Someone has a problem and people start shouting "rehome the poor thing!" How cruel! 

Here's my say to those who are so harsh with me: I think you have dogs that are spoiled, unruly (of course nothing to you is unruly b/c they're allowed to do whatever they want), uncontrollable (why would they need to be controlled, they're so tiny?), over-barking, unhousebroken, over indulged little tyrants and you probably don't even know it. For those that this applies to - YOU are giving the breed a bad name! Dogs are NOT babies, they're not human children. They're dogs. Don't judge others because you choose to treat yours like a human infant and they choose to treat theirs like a canine.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel like this thread will be locked up soon...its crazy wow...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First off my dogs and cats are my kids. I love them I spoil them and yet the listen to me. I do not go off the way you have. My chis are very well behaved and even outsiders have commented on how great they are. 

Secondly if you are so angry at him and you can not work out your issues with him George deserves a family that would work with him, understand him, and love him. If you can not give that he needs a new home.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I will lock this thread after this post, but i was waiting to see if Dodie responded.

"Here's my say to those who are so harsh with me: I think you have dogs that are spoiled, unruly (of course nothing to you is unruly b/c they're allowed to do whatever they want), uncontrollable (why would they need to be controlled, they're so tiny?), over-barking, unhousebroken, over indulged little tyrants and you probably don't even know it. For those that this applies to - YOU are giving the breed a bad name! Dogs are NOT babies, they're not human children. They're dogs. Don't judge others because you choose to treat yours like a human infant and they choose to treat theirs like a canine."

You do not have to impose your will on an animal, or 'dominate' him in order to get him to co-operate. Everything you have written proves that your methods just don't work.
My dogs are well behaved, and respectful (and I have 5, 3 of which were rescues, 2 of which came with issues) I don't have to shout or bully them to keep them that way.
George behaves how he does because of how you treat him. He is just a dog, they are simple souls. If you really want to improve your relationship with George you need to let go of all the out-dated ideas you have about dominance theory. Dominance is not what motivates a dog, there are plenty of scientific papers disproving this theory. George doesn't want to rule your household, you have to stop thinking like that. It isn't a battle of wills, where one of you wins and the other loses. I will explain some of Georges behaviour described in your post, and maybe you will see that you are managing the situation very badly.

"Sometimes, I don't think I can take another minute of George's constant challenges and behavior. If I say 'sit', I mean SIT, not refuse until I give a stern command, then run in your kennel with your tail tucked like I just beat you!" 

George doesn't understand what you want of him, because he wasn't trained properly. He just doesn't get it. Then you use your stern voice and he is scared as well as confused.

"And the BITING! OMG! Do NOT bite me or at me if I reach in your kennel to pull you out after I JUST said to sit or come, or anything other than "kennel."

Well his kennel is his safe place, how would you feel if you were hiding in your bed because you were frightened and someone reached in and pulled you out? 
You have to respect his space. He should have been taught bite inhibition as a baby, if he wasn't that is your fault, not his. Why are you pulling him out of his kennel, because he failed to obey a command? You cannot train a dog by punishing them when they get things wrong, again it just leads to a frightened and confused dog.


"I KNOW someone is outside, for the love of all things holy, STOP GROWLING AT IT WHEN I SAY TO!! Don't KEEP growling just to 'show me' or challenge me. STHU! I get it, you need to alert me, but when I say 'quiet' dammit, I mean quiet, not talk back and keep at it. I WILL NOT give up and let you do whatever you want. And again, if I enforce that I mean to be quiet, he goes and tries to run in the kennel, if I stop him, he tucks under like I've just kicked him, if I reach for him to stop him, he bares teeth and WILL bite me if I touch him, in or out of the kennel. " 

George is growling because he finds the noise disturbing/threatening. He is not a confident dog. He isn't trying to 'show you' or challenge you, he is worried. Then you scare him again so he runs to his safe place, to avoid you. he can't get away from you though, you pull him out of his kennel as part of your 'discipline' so what option does he have left to him? Biting.

Are you seeing a pattern here? Or do I need to go on?
You need to make things simple for George. Make sure he really understands what you want from him, and encourage him to do the right thing with treats or praise. Make it impossible for him to do the wrong thing. If he makes a mistake, ignore it, he is just a dog. Make sure he has a routine and he knows what is expected of him, this will help with his confidence.

I honestly believe George would be better off in a more knowledgable home. It isn't that you couldn't learn how to get along with him, I just think your relationship is past being salvaged.
"I'm to the point that I don't care if he's unhappy, I don't care about any wussy little excuse for WHY he's unhappy and acting out. SO WHAT! He's NOT mistreated! He is treated like a DOG. He is a DOG - not a little baby. And again- if he's bold enough to bare teeth at me, better be bold enough to accept that I WILL WIN that battle. The rules are DON'T BITE ME! And DO WHAT I SAY; escaping commands/requests by running as though I just kicked you are NOT acceptable. There are NO victims here! I don't care if I haven't 'earned his respect' - oh cry me a river - whaaah." 
You don't care if he is unhappy? He clearly is. You state that you don't care about learning WHY he is unhappy. He looks to you for guidance and leadership, and yes, love. You give him orders he doesn't understand and indifference at best, and wonder why he is acting like he is. You aren't stupid, why do you think he runs away with his tail between his legs? Do you honestly think he understands your rules? That he defies them on purpose because he prefers you to be angry with him?
It is this attitude that has upset everyone reading your thread. This is why you should let George go.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry but I had to put my last two cents in as well.

YOU got your dog too young and YOU caused this behavior.


----------

